# Newbies heading to France!!!



## 119846 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi all! we bought our first motorhome last summer and really enjoyed some weekends away in UK...nothing too daring...even a couple of haven sites for safety sake!!! Anyways, this August we (me, hubby and 7 year old son) are fancying a 10 day break in France. Being new to it all, we again don't want to be too brave, but would love 
a) some sunshine 
b) a site with lots to do for kids...he's really sociable but an only child so loves to meet friends
c) not get too stressed
Living in north east, we are pretty flexible as to where to sail from, and would really appreciate any advice. I must sound like a coward, but for someone who's only ever taken conventional villa + flight holidays, it's a huge step :roll: 
Thanks guys,
J


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to MotorhomeFacts, Joannie  

And well done for getting your first post in the correct forum :wink:

Being 10 days, you wouldn't want to go too far South. I would suggest somewhere to the upper left - perhaps Brittany, or Pays de la Loire. Île de Ré is nice, as is the Vendée. I would suggest somewhere close to the sea, where you are likely to find fully-featured family campsites.

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Welcome Joannie to MotorhomeFacts. I hope you stay with us awhile, you will learn a lot about the joys of motorhoming. We can offer a huge depth of experience and expertise. You want an answer - ask the question.

Panic not about going to France. Gerald has offered some starters but, seriously, you could help yourself much more by becoming a subscriber to this site. It will cost £10 for a year, but it will allow you to use the search facility, as well as taking advantage of the many discounts that subscribers can access. You'll soon recoup your money!

Our first venture abroad saw us sticking with the Normandy/Brittany areas. Brittany is a bit like Cornwall but not nearly as busy. The beaches can be superb, the sites can have wonderful facilities, pools, games areas... 

When you get nearer the time, you'll find all the info you need on here, good value for a tenner.

Whatever you might decide, stay safe and enjoy your MH.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Welcome J and family !

Coming from the NE I'd be inclined to take one of the longer crossings and go from Hull or Harwich rather than spend your precious holiday trekking down to Dover. Even from Oxfordshire it seems a long way ! Be aware though that, if you do, you ought to be thinking of booking fairly soon as I understand these ferries get booked up more quickly.

Normandy is a lovely area and, on the way, the Somme basin has big open skies and some really old-fashioned resorts.

Wherever you go you can't go wrong with France and your son will quickly find himself playing with French children- language seems to be no barrier.
As my nephew said, after his first experience in a French playground: " At least they smile in English."

G


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Joanne
Welcome to the site
Heres a site you may find usefull its got loads of info
http://www.camping.info/?gclid=CLnIotqSvI4CFRO1EAodIh0U0Q
Rob


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum,

as everyone has said France is brilliant for the family, children will very quickly join in with others of all ages and nationalities.

Brittany is great - it is VERY much like Cornwall as has been said (in fact they used to speak the same language virtually - Breton and Cornish are very much like the other Gaelic languages, in Brittany you may well come across old people who only learned French when they went to school!)

Southern Brittany is brilliant, it has good beaches, excellent sites and very friendly people. Sadly it can also be busy from mid July to mid August - the French holiday times are laid down and everyone goes at once.

Sadly from the North East it is a fair drive to get there, our preferred ferry is the overnight ferry from Plymouth to Roscoff - we put the van on the boat, have a cabin, go to sleep and wake up in time to get off in France. We usually then drive a few miles to a village for a traditional French breakfas of croissants (bought from a boulangerie and then taken into a bar where coffe is served - which is virtually every bar. They really welcome you for that time and we have been greeted by everyone in the bar!

We have stayed at a campsite at Benodet (strictly Finistere not Brittany) right by a lagoon which has been great;

http://www.campingduletty.com/en/index.php

we found this a great site, not far to the town but not too busy with good facilities. Bikes were reat for going around the town and we cycled into Quimper one day with the children - a reasonable ride but the French are excellent drivers over considering cyclists - it is a national sport. Have a look at the web site.

It is also worth looking through the reviews on MHF - but paying your £10 is the best investment you will ever make!

Good luck, enjoy your French experience "et bonne vacances!"

Au revoir.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi j
we are also from the northeast and are also on our first trip to France.Weve decided to head down the west coast to a campsite with loads for the kids to do. try http://www.sequoiaparc.com/en. we booked through the caravan club but only after loads of great tips from the forum
bri


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

My advice....

1) Use Dover/Calais (www.poferries.com) - other operators are available - but with P&O there are some very cheap fares available.

2) Dover/Dunkerque might be ok for you on price - www.norfolkline.com - some off peak saililngs are cheap

3) you can overnight at Calais Docks

4) Don't worry about it

5) For a first trip, it might be advisable to pre book your campsites then you know you have a bed for the night etc

6) www.campingqualite.com might help

Russell


----------



## 119846 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for your advice...please keep posting as i think i'm gonna need a lot of help in the coming months!!! I'm booking ferry in the morning, chosen P & O dover to calais, probably booking through caravan club as they're offering a good price for decent crossing times. But still a long way off choosing where to go!!!I'm so excited! I know that probably sounds a bit bonkers to some of you experienced travellers, but it's a huge step for me! I really can't wait...pity it's 7 months away...! Still theres a lot of planning, so if anyone has any tips, please share!!!
Many thanks for your help so far.
J


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

The whole French nation is very much on holiday, until after the 15th. of August, when they return to work. The campsites are then still pretty crowded until the week after the August Bank Holiday, when of course, the British start heading home, followed by the Germans.

The Dutch only go home when the campsites shut.

I echo the previous advice, which is to book. None of this should put you off, have a great time, and I hope your son makes lots of friends.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

When you've booked, and nearer the time, it might be worth posting on here. Perhaps another MHF-er might be crossing at the same time too. It might help if you have someone to guide you through the process  

Gerald


----------



## 119846 (Jan 26, 2009)

We're looking to go 14th - 28th August, is that wise? Or do you think July would be better? My small guy doesn't finish school till 24th July...oh blimey it's harder than it looks!!! :roll:


----------



## 119846 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh Gerald, i'm getting worried now!!! But if you are in Dover on 14/8 you'll recognise us...the 'fluster bus' that shrieks with laughter! I might be aas dizzy as a duck, but my husband is far more organised!!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello again Joannie. A few points relating to your recent statements...



joannie said:


> Thanks for your advice...please keep posting as i think i'm gonna need a lot of help in the coming months!!! I'm booking ferry in the morning, chosen P & O dover to calais, probably booking through caravan club as they're offering a good price for decent crossing times. But still a long way off choosing where to go!!!I'm so excited! I know that probably sounds a bit bonkers to some of you experienced travellers, but it's a huge step for me! I really can't wait...pity it's 7 months away...! Still theres a lot of planning, so if anyone has any tips, please share!!!
> Many thanks for your help so far.
> J


Firstly, you say _*"I'm so excited!"*_ Brilliant! We've only been to France ... dooh... about 15 times, 3 or 4 weeks at a time AND WE STILL GET EXCITED! Isn't that wonderful?!  :lol:

Secondly, you say _*"so if anyone has any tips, please share!!!"*_ Well, many members of MHF have already spent thousands of hours collectively, recording their experiences so that they may be shared with others, like you and me! After all, I still need help!! :lol: :wink:

But for YOU to access all that help, you must find time to subscribe. Go on, you know you want to. But be warned again, when you start searching, it becomes addictive!

Thirdly, I DO know already where you're going... You're going to Calais, with P&O by the sounds of it. Nothing wrong with that choice. When you are about to leave the docks, you ask the question, "Where are we going next?" Your holiday has started.

Fourthly, you asked _*"We're looking to go 14th - 28th August, is that wise? Or do you think July would be better?"*_ As has already been mentioned, it is a fact that France starts to close after 15 August. OK, sites might still be open, but the entertainment on the larger sites, and on the street corners in the touristy towns, diminishes rapidly.

As for the 15 August itself, make sure you have all you need on board, full tank of fuel... The 15 August is a religious holiday _*15 August Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary (Assomption) *_ and much of France will be closed.

Whatever you might decide, stay excited and enjoy!!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

One thing to also think about is your paperwork. Make sure passport is up to date and driving license (including the photo which runs out before the licence) NHS cards, Van insurance MOT LOg Book (take these with you and also keep a copy in the van and a copy at home of all paperwork.
You will also need good travel insurance and breakdown insurance. 

These things seem obvious but its easy to forget something stupid and be stuck. 

Normandy and brittany are great starts for a first time trip.

We use the tunnel to cross. A bit more expensive but we think its worth it as the wife doesnt sail well.

Good luck and enjoy. 

Phill


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*newbies in France*

If you have not driven in France before the wonderful thing is the space. Roads are so empty compared with British roads, and Normandy is lovely.

14th August and after is definitely better than the earlier slot.

The French start to go home after 15th August, which is a Public Holiday.

14th July (Bastille Day) to 15th August is High Season, and campsites can be very full.

After 15th August they empty out very quickly, but will all be open until the Rentrée (return to school) in early September, and many for another month.

Helen


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

joannie said:


> !!!I'm so excited! I know that probably sounds a bit bonkers to some of you experienced travellers,
> J


Believe me, it doesn't sound bonkers at all ! Anyone who doesn't get excited at the thought of taking off in their van should probably sell it. We get excited even when going 40 miles up the road !

One piece of advice I'd pass on is not to plan too long days...if you plan at all.

France is HUGE and it is very easy to forget that.

As has been said before, it does close very firmly for Bank Holidays and at weekends and between 12 noon and about 2 pm so make sure you're not planning to shop at those times.

G


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

I have to respectfully disagree with those who say that France closes (firmly) on Bank Holidays.
Some items may be unavailable but the French ensure that their lines of access to food are open at (almost) all times. Even on Christmas morning the supermarkets are open here and fully functional on Boxing Day for example so the 15th August should be no problem. It's easy enough to cater more than 24hrs in advance anyway.

Others may have had different experiences but we've lived here 25yrs. Come on over Joannie with your lot. The natives are friendly, the country is very civilised and the kid's will love it. 

David.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> joannie said:
> 
> 
> > !!!I'm so excited! I know that probably sounds a bit bonkers to some of you experienced travellers,
> ...


Grizzo is quite right. When the sun is shining and your away in the van even on an aire-de-serv you can usually find somewhere to sit overlooking the sea and have a glass of wine and think sod work.

Phill


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Joanie and welcome. We've been going to France in a MH since 1991 and now go for 2 x 7 weeks each year. I'm so excited about our next trip which starts at 9am on Wednesday 29 April I can only just stop myself planning where we will go each day  Actually I always plan where to go and then rearrange according to what I fancy when we are there. Never stuck to the plan yet, but it is fun planning  

I would respectfully suggest you might like to think about booking a campsite for some of the time you are there simply for peace of mind. However, don't book all the nights as you will find you will want to explore as you get your confidence and at that time unless you are very unlucky, you will always get in. We go at that time, have never booked anywhere and have always got in to our chosen site (sometimes chosen when we happen to like the village/town we have just driven through).

You will find that as a general rule ferries booked early and through the CC are cheaper. However, there are always exceptions so check all information first. Tesco vouchers open up a whole new scenario!

If you subscribe as Uncle Norm suggests you will be able to access all the information necessary for a stress free, safe holiday.

Back to that excited thing. We are going to Edinburgh for a couple of nights the week after next - so excited, I can't wait :lol: 

Happy travelling

Sue


----------



## 119071 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Joanie

We headed to France for our first time 2 years ago with our 3 kids (6, 3 and 0) during late July for 3 weeks. We had been advised to book ahead because of the time of year but we are too disorganised for that so we headed for dover not knowing where we would stay or even what way we were heading after reaching Calais. After a chat with someone on the Ferry we headed west - the weather was rubbish so we just started to head south to Vendee. To cut a long story short, because we never booked we had the freedom to go where we wanted and on this trip chase the sun! We went to some areas that we were never have thought about and stayed on many Aires and some very expensive 'Family bells and whistles' sites and we found the kids enjoyed themselves wherever we were. 

To park up on a a free aire 10 metres from a beach and being able to collect mussels and oysters with the locals was more memorable to our kids than 7 days at a fancy site. Mind you they do like the water slides!

For our entire 3 week trip we never had any problems getting a campsite/aire down the west coast.


So my advice is maybe book a few sites at the start of the trip and then go with the flow - thats why we have these wonderful yet rather expensive machines! 

Viks


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi
we are from north east also and we would reccomend northern france,normandy,brittany.with may be an overnight stop on te way down to dover and on way back.we have priced closer ferries ie north shields and hull and they are not cheap you can put an awfull lot of fuel in your mh for the price of their crossings. we like towns in france like le touquet,st valery sur somme, honfleur, deauville and trouville and dinnan.
if you only have ten days you do not want to spend all your time driving.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi,

We are also going on the 14th August and taking in our bank holiday Monday so not coming back till 1st September.

We have decided to do a couple of stops in Normandy then circumnavigate Brittany, we have been there a couple of times before but never far enough across. I planned my route by looking at Aires marked on the map on here and then looking on Google earth and clicking on the pictures they give on there of the places and see if they look nice.

Its just a basic route and we tend to use Aires most of the time, then I discovered this guy and these books and they are fantastic for people with children. So much to see and do for them, along with campsites and restaurants that welcome children too.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370140449541

Good luck with it, half the fun is in the planning, even if you scrap it all when you get there at least you know the basics and prices that you could be paying if you weren't sat for free in an Aire.

15th August was a nightmare last year in Le Croytoy, we did not realise it was a holiday and the place was packed. Best to head inland that night in particular I think.

We will spend the first night in Cite Europe car park and then get off for an early start the next day. We have an 8 old daughter with us so no whats it like for keeping entertainment going.

Mandy


----------



## 119846 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone...YOU GUY'S ROCK!!! I am so pleased I stumbled across this site, as your wealth of knowledge is immense. Thank you for sharing it with me  . I feel quite proud of you all for being so welcoming, and quite embarrassed about my naivety  . But I am just learning, and have only had a few short trips away since we bought our MH...but that's all going to change...as soon as the weather improves!!! Seriously, thanks guys x


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello again Joannie! (I DO like your name!) Thank you for your kind words of appreciation. It makes life much more worthwhile, knowing folk appreciate what we contribute. :wink: 

Sadly, I'm afraid, we have to say cheerio now because you have used up all of your free posts.  

How sad! I was just getting to know you too! :roll: 

Unless you cough up the tenner that has been mentioned before, to subscribe like, go on, you know you want to! Then we can help you some more. And before long, you'll be doing the helping! You'll soon recoup your money with the discounts that you'll be able to access when you're a full member. Insurance, ferries, equipment... they're on this site, with discounts, but only for subscribers. 

Then there's the search facility... Did I mention that? :roll: 

Got to go. Bedtime? Nah, whisky! :lol:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi UncleNorm you sweet talking guy :lol: 

Joannie has only gone and subscribed - are you on commission  

Sue

P.S. Joannie - you can use your MH in the colder months you know. We didn't for a while (thought it would be too cold). Now we go away at least once a month over the winter. Toastie warm inside the MH and if it's dry outside there are lots of interesting places to see out of 'season'


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum .We are fortunate in owning property in Basse Normandy.We spend a lot of time down there .We still get as excited as school kids every time we plan our next trip.I think its called "having the motor home bug" Contact me nearer the time and we might be able to meet up for a beer .


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi folks!



> _*Sueliam wrote: Joannie has only gone and subscribed *_


YIPPEE!! :lol: :lol:

Well done Joannie! An excellent move if I may say so. Now get planning the year ahead. It HAS started you know! :wink: Have a look at the rallies at the bottom of the main page.

Oh, Sue, commission? I wish!! :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello joannie,
We have a motorhome friendly stop over near Portbail Basse Normandie. Plenty of space as long as the kids don't heave the rockery onto the lawns. Plays havoc with the mower.

We are listed somewhere as a site on this Forum. If you are this way just stop a night or more and maybe we can suggest places to visit.
Put in PORTBAIL in Google to see what the beaches are like. Or www.atlantikwall.org.uk gives the German defences near here.

Ray.


----------



## 119846 (Jan 26, 2009)

Tee hee! You honestly didn't think I wasn't going to subscribe did you? It's been worth a tenner for all your advice so far...and it's nice to get to know you all. 
I know the season has already started for some, but not yet for us! It's still a wee bit cold for us. Although I watch with envy at the people I see off up the A1...I can't pesuade the hubby yet...and I' too busy planning my summer trips!!!
I'm going to post in 'welcome' for a proper introduction...thanks guys!


----------

